

Hilarious site that I just found. These guys are funny. - shafqat
http://totallyultimate.wordpress.com/

======
Mystalic
This isn't Hilarious News, this is Hacker News. You know, entrepreneurship,
hacking, code, technology, startups?

Come on.

~~~
shafqat
99% of my posts are serious, and about hackers/technology/coding/startups. But
entrepreneurs have lives too. I might be wrong and I apologize if its outside
the terms of service, but when I'm working my ass off, a break everyone once
in a while is nice. Not forcing you to read it, but it does bring a smile to
my face. Thats not that bad is it?

------
SwellJoe
I want my 28.5 seconds back. That was the least funny 28.5 seconds of my life.
It was so unfunny, that I think it stole past funny moments from my memory and
used them against me, like some kind of evil psionic attack. My soul hurts.

